# Burstner owner



## nasher (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi there, We have a Burstner T680 deLFIN PERFORMANCE ON A RENAULT MASTER BASE, WE TRADED IN A AUTOTRAIL 696G WHICH WE DIDNT KNOW HAD DAMP IN AND COST US £500  ON TOP OF THE TRADE IN PRICE TO REMEDY. THE NEW ( TO US) VAN HAS A CRANK UP SAT DISH , 3BIKE RACK, 3LITRE ENGINE, JUST CALL ME JENSON, WE LIVE IN CHORLEY AND OFTEN GO TO THE CCSITE AT RIBCHESTER. WONDERED IF ANYONE HAS BURSTNER VANS SIMILAR TO OURS?


----------



## scampa (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi and Welcome to the site! :wave:


----------



## DTDog (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got a Burstner Caravan and if the build quality for the motorhome is anything like the caravan, you will have a very solid van.
Hope you enjoy it and see you out and about one day.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Nasher and a warm welcome to the site.


----------

